# Engine back in on road soon



## Doug68gto (Mar 8, 2016)

After many month engine rebuilt and back in car with rebuilt 400 transmission . It's a 1968 GTO convertible with little to know rust that I picked up on eBay fours years ago. I had the motor rebuilt with stock lower end and ram air 3 heads( #12) that I got free. Motor at crank is producing 350hp and 450 lbs of torque. (With little tune)This will be at street cruiser with a little fun. Has 2.94 reared gears so should ride nice on highway. Next update when running on road. My plan is in May . Will try to post a couple of pictures .fingers crossed. O


----------



## Doug68gto (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
Nice #s .


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Noticed the Crane Fireball cam used and the specs. Why did you choose a single pattern cam over a dual pattern cam? Just curious. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doug68gto (Mar 8, 2016)

I got it free but still not a smart move on men guess I thought of changing but was told I would not see much gain? I am certainly up to change if some of you feel I will see some gains . Just so we know it's a stock rebuild and used all arp bolts every where I could. Got block , internals and 12 heads free. Had the Pistons dished out to get cr to 9.4.block is a 69 bored 30 over. Head were 72 cc. The dyno number were run on 89 octane gas.It running a stock auto 400 trans with I think a stock 13 in torque converter. It is in my 1968 GTO convertible with factory air, power brakes ,front disk and power widows. There are a few more options but none that effect much. Car came complete and running from Southern California with 72 motor I still have for 6000 dollars no rust . Has and open rear end with 2.94 gears which I could change so fire away I'm all for the best I can get . May never see strip but might once in a while and want to just have a nice cruiser. Builder did a great job and only did what I ask him to.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Most engine builders select a cam with a few more degrees on the exhaust side to compensate for the design/restriction on the exhaust side. Torque numbers & HP numbers look good and seem to match the factory numbers the "068" cam offers -so seems like a good cam selection. 

I am not a fan of the 110 LSA on a compression over 9 to 1 as these cams typically build pressure in the cylinders based on the intake closing point and are better suited to lower compression engines that can take advantage of more cyl pressure. Higher cyl pressure can create harder starting when hot or engine detonation if you don't use high octane gas. But, your numbers don't lie and if it runs well on 89 octane, then its a good cam choice in my book. If it smokes tires its a good cam choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Doug68gto (Mar 8, 2016)

I think 450 lbs of torque should smoke my tires. It still has stock 14 rally 2 JA wheels on it. Will know soon. Thanks for input. I had a few others pm me and the consensus is great motor for cruising and most would do nothing to it. Thanks Doug


----------



## Doug68gto (Mar 8, 2016)

I want to thank you Pontiac Jim for your input. I did question cam myself so we will see. Thanks again for your time. Doug


----------

